# Neue CPU + Board Sinnvoll?



## LiveInComa (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich nutze immer noch dieses System:

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150
MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8G, 8GB GDDR5
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
ASRock H97M Anniversary Intel H97 So.1150
500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver
SanDisk SSD 240GB

27" (68,58cm) iiyama G-MASTER GB2788HS-B1 144hz, freesync schwarz 1920x1080 1xDP / 1xDVI / 1xHDMI

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen die CPU Ranglisten durchstöbert und mich gefragt, ob es ein derzeit sinvolles Upgrade zu meiner CPU gibt? Leider taucht der Xeon dort nirgends mehr auf.
Ist einer der neuen AMDs evtl schon merklich fixer?


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2017)

Dein Xeon entspricht in etwa dem Core-i7-4770 (oder ungefähr einem i7-4770*K* mit Standardtakt, falls nur der in den Benchmarks ist), ist also noch uneingeschränkt gamingtauglich.

Einen Wechsel kannst du ruhig machen, falls dich neue Technik interessiert, Budget da ist und du Bock drauf hast. Aber wirklich notwendig wird es noch länger nicht sein.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2017)

Wenn du so was wie Videorendering machst oder Dinge, wo du nebenbei weitere Programme laufen hast, könnte ein Ryzen 5 oder 7 eine Steigerung bringen. Aber für Gaming ist der Xeon kaum schwächer als ein aktueller Core i7-7700. Vergleichen in "Ranglisten" kannst du ihn wie schon svd sagt mit einem i7-4770. Aber Ranglisten sind vage, da landet eine CPU manchmal wegen ner Benchmark weiter vorne, die für die Praxis wenig wichtig ist. Und da es auch sehr viele CPUs gibt, kann es gut sein, dass eine CPU in der "Rangliste" auf Rang 80 ist, aber nur 5% schwächer als die CPU auf Rang 10     richte dich also nicht zu sehr auf solche Listen.


----------



## LiveInComa (25. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du so was wie Videorendering machst oder Dinge, wo du nebenbei weitere Programme laufen hast, könnte ein Ryzen 5 oder 7 eine Steigerung bringen. Aber für Gaming ist der Xeon kaum schwächer als ein aktueller Core i7-7700. Vergleichen in "Ranglisten" kannst du ihn wie schon svd sagt mit einem i7-4770. Aber Ranglisten sind vage, da landet eine CPU manchmal wegen ner Benchmark weiter vorne, die für die Praxis wenig wichtig ist. Und da es auch sehr viele CPUs gibt, kann es gut sein, dass eine CPU in der "Rangliste" auf Rang 80 ist, aber nur 5% schwächer als die CPU auf Rang 10     richte dich also nicht zu sehr auf solche Listen.



Ich habe nämlich echt ein Problem.

Das Spiel "Player Unknowns Battleground" läuft bei mir für meinen Geschmack nicht richtig. Ich finde die Grafik echt Mies und die FPS Schwanken von 85~ bis runter zu 35~

Beispiel: Ich laufe in ein Haus und habe 85 fps bei schon sehr runter geschraubten Einstellungen (Alles auf niedrig, Textur mittel, Sichtweite mittel,...) und drücke Tab um zu sehen was sich dort auf dem Boden befindet, sammel es auf und drücke wieder tab um das fenster zu schließen. Meine FPS droppt daraufhin für 1sec auf 35~ runter.

Die Grafik finde ich auch sehr schlecht bei mir, es ist etwas pixelig und unscharf ....

Ich sehe Youtube Videos, wo meine RX480 Gaming 8GB auf Ultra Einstellungen die 60fps packt locker .....

Was läuft hier falsch?

Ich habe die neusten Treiber!


----------



## Bertie17 (25. Juni 2017)

Hast du die Probleme auch bei Offline-Games?


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2017)

Woran es liegt ist immer schwer zu sagen. Zudem ist PUBG auch noch immer Early-Access, also ein unfertiges Produkt.

Du könntest testweise versuchen, entweder die Auflösung zu senken, oder den anderen Weg gehen und die Grafik hochzuschrauben, um mehr die Grafikkarte zu belasten, als den Prozessor.


----------



## LiveInComa (26. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Woran es liegt ist immer schwer zu sagen. Zudem ist PUBG auch noch immer Early-Access, also ein unfertiges Produkt.
> 
> Du könntest testweise versuchen, entweder die Auflösung zu senken, oder den anderen Weg gehen und die Grafik hochzuschrauben, um mehr die Grafikkarte zu belasten, als den Prozessor.




Ja klar ist PUBG noch Early Access. Aber wiegesagt, die RX480 die ich habe soll laut zahlreichen Youtube Videos bei ähnlichen Systemen sogar auf Ultra die 60fps packen bei FullHD Auflösung.

Ich habe jetzt mal kurz auf 1600x900 gestellt. Es wurde augenscheinlich gleich flüssiger, ich konnte sogar die Details überall ein wenig anheben auf Mittel/Hoch und auch die Sichtweite auf Hoch anheben (was bei dem Spiel wichtig sein soll) und komme auf min 80fps.
Allerdings droppen die fps immer noch nach dem Einsetzten der Tab Taste für 1 Sec auf unter 40 .....

Aber mal ehrlich? Auf 1600x900 spielen? Bei einem 27zoll Bildschirm? Könnt ihr euch das wirklich vorstellen? Dadurch wirkt alles doch noch unschärfer .....

Sollte mein System nicht die FullHD auf guten Details packen müssen?

Ich besitze leider kein Offline Spiel um dies einmal zu testen.

Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich dieses Video hier einmal umgesetzt schon:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8unagKHPGt8

Darin wurde beschrieben wie man seine CPU Leistung stark verbessern können soll.

Kurzfassung:
Start/msconfig/Boot/erweiterte Einstellungen/Anzahl der Prozessoren auf max einstellen (bei mir waren 8 möglich, im Youtube Video bei nem I7 sogar 16)


----------



## svd (26. Juni 2017)

Dann stell echt mal auf FullHD. Ich glaube, das Spiel ist CPU-intensiv. Lass die GPU mal ackern, die sollte das stemmen können. Wenn sich die Arbeit von CPU-lastig auf GPU-lastig verschiebt,
hat der Prozessor vlt mehr Luft, seiner eigentlichen Arbeit nachzugehen.

Aber ganz ohne fps-drops wird es wohl nie gehen.

Oh, und bitte schau dir nicht die Videos dieses Trolls an. Bei dem habe ich immer das Gefühl, eine Satire-Show zu sehen. Ich hab mich kürzlich extra bei YouTube eingeloggt, was ich sonst nie mache,
damit ich seinen Kanal ignorieren kann.


----------



## LiveInComa (26. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Dann stell echt mal auf FullHD. Ich glaube, das Spiel ist CPU-intensiv. Lass die GPU mal ackern, die sollte das stemmen können. Wenn sich die Arbeit von CPU-lastig auf GPU-lastig verschiebt,
> hat der Prozessor vlt mehr Luft, seiner eigentlichen Arbeit nachzugehen.
> 
> Aber ganz ohne fps-drops wird es wohl nie gehen.
> ...



Ich würde ja gerne auf FullHD stellen aber das packt er nicht 

Ich installiere das Spiel jetzt noch einmal neu da eben (ich hab zugegeben etwas bei den PUBG Startoptionen probiert) Grafikfehler in Form von grauen flackernden Balken auftraten .....


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2017)

Schau auch, dass du alle Ordner löschst, die mit dem Spiel zu tun haben könnten, auch bei den "eigenen Dokumenten". Nicht, dass die Einstellungen als Mini-Datei gespeichert sind und dann erneut übernommen werden.


----------



## Bertie17 (26. Juni 2017)

Jemand anderes hier im Forum hat auch Probleme mit PUBG...vllt. liegt es wirklich an der Alpha Version des Spiels, dass einiges noch nicht so rund läuft?


----------



## LiveInComa (27. Juni 2017)

Also ich kann auf FullHD bei 60+ fps spielen. Allerdings NUR wenn ich die Sichtweite auf NIEDRIG stelle. In manchen Guides sagt man, dies könnte man ruhig machen da Spieler trotzdem gerendert werden, andere Spieler sind der Meinung die Sichtweite MUSS auf HOCH bleiben.....

Ich könnte wohl auch auf 60+ spielen mit mittlerer oder evtl auch hoher Sichtweite, dann aber auf kosten sämtlicher anderer Bildverbesserer. Dann sieht die Grafik aber richtig mies und pixelig aus. Ich bleibe also erstmal bei niedrig ....

Ich hatte bei der RX480 von MSI eigentlich gehofft  1-2 Jahre Ruhe zu haben und beim Xeon noch länger


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Also ich kann auf FullHD bei 60+ fps spielen. Allerdings NUR wenn ich die Sichtweite auf NIEDRIG stelle. In manchen Guides sagt man, dies könnte man ruhig machen da Spieler trotzdem gerendert werden, andere Spieler sind der Meinung die Sichtweite MUSS auf HOCH bleiben.....
> 
> Ich könnte wohl auch auf 60+ spielen mit mittlerer oder evtl auch hoher Sichtweite, dann aber auf kosten sämtlicher anderer Bildverbesserer. Dann sieht die Grafik aber richtig mies und pixelig aus. Ich bleibe also erstmal bei niedrig ....
> 
> Ich hatte bei der RX480 von MSI eigentlich gehofft  1-2 Jahre Ruhe zu haben und beim Xeon noch länger


 hast du an sich auch, aber das Spiel ist nun mal noch nicht fertig.


----------



## LiveInComa (27. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast du an sich auch, aber das Spiel ist nun mal noch nicht fertig.



Ja das ist mir klar.

Aber andere haben diese Probleme ja nbicht deswegen irritiert es mich.

Heute zB habe ich auf einmal beim ersten Startvorgang des Spiels wieder Grafikfehler bekommen. Flimmernde graue Balken meist unten am Bildschirm. Nach einer Neuinstallation und 2 erneuten Startvorgängen waren sie dann weg fürs erste ....

Ist denn einer der Ryzen CPU's bemerkend stärker als mein Xeon? Ich würde nämlich irgendwann gerne aufwerten, und wenns nur für mein Gewissen ist das es dann nicht an Board oder CPU liegen kann *gg*


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir klar.
> 
> Aber andere haben diese Probleme ja nbicht deswegen irritiert es mich.
> 
> ...


 ein Ryzen 5 wäre wohl besser, FALLS das Game mit der Vielzahl an Kernen was anfangen kann. 

Teste auch mal andere, anfordernde Spiele, ob denn nicht die Grafikkarte am Ende einen Defekt hat.


----------



## LiveInComa (27. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ein Ryzen 5 wäre wohl besser, FALLS das Game mit der Vielzahl an Kernen was anfangen kann.
> 
> Teste auch mal andere, anfordernde Spiele, ob denn nicht die Grafikkarte am Ende einen Defekt hat.



Ich besitze leider keine groß Aufwendigen Spiele 

Was komisch ist, mal läufts, mal nicht.....

Einen Stresstest für die GPU gibt's nicht zufällig?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Ich besitze leider keine groß Aufwendigen Spiele
> 
> Was komisch ist, mal läufts, mal nicht.....
> 
> Einen Stresstest für die GPU gibt's nicht zufällig?


 doch, du kannst zB 3DMark nehmen, oder Ungine Heaven, die simulieren relativ normale Spielelast, oder direkt Furmark nehmen, was die Grafikkarte komplett auslastet und fordert. Nicht wundern, wenn die Grafik nicht so dolle aussieh und/oder ruckelt: die Grafik ist nicht auf "flüssige Bombastoptik" getrimmt, sondern da werden extrem viele Mini-Objekte berechnet, was viel Power frisst. In einem Game würde man diese Objekte ganz anders programmieren, damit es eben nicht so viel Leistung frisst.


----------



## LiveInComa (28. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> doch, du kannst zB 3DMark nehmen, oder Ungine Heaven, die simulieren relativ normale Spielelast, oder direkt Furmark nehmen, was die Grafikkarte komplett auslastet und fordert. Nicht wundern, wenn die Grafik nicht so dolle aussieh und/oder ruckelt: die Grafik ist nicht auf "flüssige Bombastoptik" getrimmt, sondern da werden extrem viele Mini-Objekte berechnet, was viel Power frisst. In einem Game würde man diese Objekte ganz anders programmieren, damit es eben nicht so viel Leistung frisst.



Ich habe den FurMark mal laufen lassen und da kommt 4610 Points (77FPS, 60000ms) heraus wenn ich den preset 1080FHD Benchmark anklicke....

Ich weiß nicht ob das ok ist ....

Ich habe eben aus großer Wut das Displayport Kabel gegen ein normales ausgetauscht weil ich bei PlayersUnknownBattleground wieder diese heftigen Grafikfehle bekommen habe. Damit waren sie beim nächsten Versuch weg, sah zumindest so aus....
Aber ich kann ja nur mit dem DP Kabel Freesync benutzen ..... obs nun am Kabel liegt oder es Zufall war weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.

Gibt's so ein Test auch für die CPU/RAM/SSD ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Ich habe den FurMark mal laufen lassen und da kommt 4610 Points (77FPS, 60000ms) heraus wenn ich den preset 1080FHD Benchmark anklicke....
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob das ok ist ....


 also, bei FurMark hab ich keine Ahnung, was für Werte gut sind. Da geht es mehr um die Grafiklast zum testen. Bei zb 3DMark könntest du aber am Ende online sehen, ob deine Punkte denen ähnlicher PCs entsprechen.




> Gibt's so ein Test auch für die CPU/RAM/SSD ?


  für die CPU als "Punktewert" kannst du ebenfalls 3DMark nehmen, da gibt es aber auch reine CPU-Tests. Aber zum reinen Belastungstest wiederum nimmt man prime95. 

Für RAM: Memtest, das testet auf Fehler

Und SSD: da kenn ich AS SSD als Testtool.



Und am Kabel kann es natürlich auch liegen, wenn man Grafikfehler hat. Ist aber eher selten, da hat man eher kurz kein Bild oder so.


----------



## LiveInComa (29. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, bei FurMark hab ich keine Ahnung, was für Werte gut sind. Da geht es mehr um die Grafiklast zum testen. Bei zb 3DMark könntest du aber am Ende online sehen, ob deine Punkte denen ähnlicher PCs entsprechen.
> 
> 
> für die CPU als "Punktewert" kannst du ebenfalls 3DMark nehmen, da gibt es aber auch reine CPU-Tests. Aber zum reinen Belastungstest wiederum nimmt man prime95.
> ...



Das mit dem 3DMark teste ich heute abend und reiche die Ergebnisse nach.

Ich habe jetzt ein neues Kabel gekauft mit selben Fehlern....

Jetzt muss ich mal was gestehen: Ich habe durch "Googeln" mal in meine Windows Bildschirmoption geguckt und gesehen, dass dort noch 60hz Bildwiederholung hinterlegt war. Ich habe diese dann auf 144hz erhöht. Die Fehler sind danach fast komplett verschwunden....

Kann es daran jetzt gelegen haben?


----------



## svd (29. Juni 2017)

Hast du auch mal die Kombination "Displayport-Kabel ohne Freesync" probiert?

Freesync läuft nämlich nicht immer fehlerfrei. Da gibtr es weitaus größere und teuerere Monitore, die damit Probleme haben und flackern, Artefakte zeigen usw.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Das mit dem 3DMark teste ich heute abend und reiche die Ergebnisse nach.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt ein neues Kabel gekauft mit selben Fehlern....
> 
> ...


  wäre möglich. Mein Monitor hat auch oft beim Start nicht die 144Hz. Ich schalte den daher immer erst ein, wenn Windows schon (mutmaßlich) geladen ist. Es kann sein, dass nämlich vor "erkennen" des Monitors Windows schon "stur" die 60Hz wählt.


----------



## LiveInComa (4. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt einmal Freesync in den GPU Einstellungen ausgeschaltet und die heftigen Grafikfehler sind verschwunden....

Aber warum habe ich mir dann das Freesync Modell gekauft wenn ichs nicht nutzen kann? 

Wenn ich jetzt meinen Xeon + Kühler+Board + Ram verkaufe (erhoffter Preis evtl 400 Euro) und mir
einen Ryzen 1700X + neues Board + neuen schnelleren Ram 2666hz oder evtl gar 3200hz kaufe für evtl 650 €,
kann ich dann evtl mit einem merklichen Schub an Leistung rechnen?

Ich bin nämlich immer noch unzufrieden, mein System packt zB in Players Unknown Battleground nur niedrige Einstellungen auf 60+ fps und die Sichtweite kann ich auch nicht erhöhen ohne das die fps einbrechen....

Außerdem brechen meine fps Werte hin und wieder heftig ein ohne erkennbaren Grund was echt nicht geht in so einem Spiel.

Die RX480 8GB von MSI wollte ich dann erstmal weiter nutzen um sie ggf gegen die neuen AMD Vega Gaming Modelle zu tauschen wenn die irgendwann mal erscheinen....


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt einmal Freesync in den GPU Einstellungen ausgeschaltet und die heftigen Grafikfehler sind verschwunden....
> 
> Aber warum habe ich mir dann das Freesync Modell gekauft wenn ichs nicht nutzen kann?


 vlt hakt es doch an einem Treiber, oder aber es liegt speziell eben an diesem einen Game, das noch in der Beta ist. 




> Wenn ich jetzt meinen Xeon + Kühler+Board + Ram verkaufe (erhoffter Preis evtl 400 Euro) und mir
> einen Ryzen 1700X + neues Board + neuen schnelleren Ram 2666hz oder evtl gar 3200hz kaufe für evtl 650 €,
> kann ich dann evtl mit einem merklichen Schub an Leistung rechnen?


 nein, damit würde ich nicht rechnen. Aber es KÖNNTE sein, dass es was bringt. Bei einem bekannteren Spiel, das nicht noch in der Beta ist, wäre eine Vorhersage leichter.

Ich bin nämlich immer noch unzufrieden, mein System packt zB in Players Unknown Battleground nur niedrige Einstellungen auf 60+ fps und die Sichtweite kann ich auch nicht erhöhen ohne das die fps einbrechen....

Außerdem brechen meine fps Werte hin und wieder heftig ein ohne erkennbaren Grund was echt nicht geht in so einem Spiel.

Die RX480 8GB von MSI wollte ich dann erstmal weiter nutzen um sie ggf gegen die neuen AMD Vega Gaming Modelle zu tauschen wenn die irgendwann mal erscheinen....[/QUOTE]


----------



## LiveInComa (5. Juli 2017)

Also ich hatte den Fehler zB auch bei Diablo 3 und das in einer krassen Form:

https://youtu.be/VyfSc6beQBs

Ich hatte auch MSI angeschrieben, dort hieß es dann es könnte auch an einem defektem oder zu schwachen Netzteil liegen? Das ist doch aber locker ausreichend und nagelneu was ich verbaut habe. Und sonst müsste ich doch auch ständig diese Probleme haben oder?

Derzeit (ohne Freesync) läuft alles zumindest Fehlerfrei, wenn man von FPS Einbrüchen bei Players Unknowns Battleground absieht....

Ich hatte irgendwie Lust auf eine nagelneue CPU/Board/Ram *grins*

Aber du meinst das währe derzeit keine merkliche Verbesserung für mich?


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2017)

Nein. Wie gesagt, du kannst es freilich machen, wenn es dir Spaß macht, das will dir keiner nehmen. 

Aber Wunder würde ich von einem Wechsel weg von einem Haswell-i7/Xeon nicht erwarten. 
Es ist das Spiel. Early Access, immer Baustelle, dann gibt es so viele Kombinationen aus Hardware und Programmen (im Hintergrund), dass sich die Ergebnisse anderer Leute nicht auf dein System übertragen lassen.

Wenn die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert , der Computer innen sauber, die Hardware ordentlich installiert, das Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt, BIOS und alle Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand, das Spiel auf der SSD installiert
und gepatcht ist, gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr soviel, was du von deiner Seite machen kannst. Dann liegt es nicht speziell an deinem System, welches andere Sachen problemlos auf Sehr-hoch/Ultra spielen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch MSI angeschrieben, dort hieß es dann es könnte auch an einem defektem oder zu schwachen Netzteil liegen? Das ist doch aber locker ausreichend und nagelneu was ich verbaut habe. Und sonst müsste ich doch auch ständig diese Probleme haben oder?


 bei einem Netzteil-Problem würde eher der PC abschalten oder so, aber "nur" spezielle Grafikfehler sind sehr abwegig.

Es kann aber sein, dass die Grafikkarte oder der Monitor einen kleinen Defekt haben, FALLS die Probleme auch bei anderen Games vorkommen. wenn es NUR bei diesem einen Spiel ist, was ja noch eine Vor-Version ist, dann liegt das bestimmt am Spiel.


----------



## LiveInComa (19. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei einem Netzteil-Problem würde eher der PC abschalten oder so, aber "nur" spezielle Grafikfehler sind sehr abwegig.
> 
> Es kann aber sein, dass die Grafikkarte oder der Monitor einen kleinen Defekt haben, FALLS die Probleme auch bei anderen Games vorkommen. wenn es NUR bei diesem einen Spiel ist, was ja noch eine Vor-Version ist, dann liegt das bestimmt am Spiel.



Ich bins mal wieder 

Also das Spiel läuft wohl leider noch nicht stabil genug. Viele haben mal Laggs/Ruckler habe ich mitbekommen....

Ich habe nun eine andere Idee. Meine RX 480 Gaming 8GB von MSI habe ich ja für 249 sehr günstig gekauft vor 2 Monaten ca. Die preise sind ja derzeit durch "Mining" (ich wusste gar nicht was das ist) explodiert.
Würde es sich lohnen meine zu verkaufen für 300~ Euro und eine GTX 1080 X+ oder X für 600-650€ zu kaufen?

Ich bin derzeit maßlos enntäuscht von AMD's neuen RX Vega Karten. Denn glaubt man den vorab Infos, werden das regelrechte Energie Monster. 350W für eine GPU die gerade mal auf Höhe der einfachen 1080 ist, die allerdings nur 180W veranschlagt ist eine Frecheit....
Ich rücke also langsam vom Plan ab eine der Vega Karten zu kaufen, trotz Freesync Monitor....


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2017)

Die neue schon erhältliche Vega ist ja eine "Profikarte", da ist nicht gesagt, dass die Version für Spieler auch so viel verbraucht. Zudem darf man die TDP von 350W nicht mit dem Stromverbrauch verwechseln, was viele Leute leider tun. Oder hast du einen Test gelesen, in dem die Karte bei Games im Schnitt 350W verbraucht, also NUR die Karte? Die TDP ist nämlich nur die MAXIMALE Abwärme, die in Watt angegeben anfallen KANN, was für die Kühlung der Karte (oder auch einer CPU) ein wichtiger Wert ist. Zwar ist in vielen Fällen der Strombedarf der TDP recht ähnlich, aber nicht immer. Bei PCGamesHardware wurden nämlich in Games unter 4K "nur" ca 250-260W gemessen, für eine GTX 1080 ca 170-175W - da sind die beiden also nicht so weit weg voneinander. Zur Verdeutlichung: das sind ca 80-90W, bei 4h Gaming JEDEN Tag im Jahr sind das c.a 35€ pro Jahr. 

So oder so: es ist ja am Ende entscheidend, was die Karte dann kostet. Die Profi-Vega wäre ja selbst dann, wenn sie nur 20W verbrauchen würde, völliger Schwachsinn für einen Spiele-PC, da sie 1300€ kostet. Wenn die noch ausstehende Gamerkarte Vega RX dann aber vlt. 50-100€ weniger kostet als die GTX 1080 und ca. gleich stark ist, dann lohnt die sich trotz des höheren Strombedarfs. 


Was die GXT 1080 angeht: wie schon mehrfach gesagt, liegt es ja offenbar am Spiel. Es kann also selbst mit ner deutlich stärkeren Grafikkarte immer noch ruckeln. Manche Games in einer Vor-Version laufen sogar mit einer besseren Karte schlechter als mit einer schwächeren. Versuchen kannst du es zwar, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ziemlich unclever, SO viel Wert auf ein Spiel in einer maximal als "Beta" zu bezeichnenden Version zu legen, dass man sogar mal eben 300-350€ raushaut, nur damit es VIELLEICHT flüssiger läuft.  ^^  Hast du keine anderen Games, die du magst?


----------

